# Wireless router trouble with reliance broadband!!



## justme101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hii guys!!

My neighbour has a Reliance Wireline BB connection which he wanted to use it on a Wi-Fi network, so he bought a NEtgear JNR1010 N150 router (without modem). I tried to get it working using guides from all over the internet but unfortunately it does not work. It shows as "Internet connection - Good" but won't open any page, not even the reliance broadband login page. Can any of you provide me a detailed guide on how to get the setup working.

Summary:

I have : 1 Netger JNR1010 N150 router, 1 Modem provided by Reliance and a PC.

Just FYI i also have Reliance BB and i replaced my modem, provided by reliance, with Belkin N150 modem + router so that i can use Wi-Fi. After calling the Belkin customer support and long talk over the phone i was able to get it up and running fine. 

As per the info i have received till now, it is not possible to use a separate Router only with Reliance. You can use a Modem+Router combo.

Waiting for a positive reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2013)

first time i am hearing that a router won't work with reliance broadband(people actually find it easier using router than adsl modem/router for reliance).post the router settings pages screenshots here along with result of running *ipconfig /all* command in command prompt.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2013)

I will say reset the router once, you will need NO manual settings to make the net work. It's just plug n play, and bingo. At least, I'd the same experience with  2 different routers.



> As per the info i have received till now, it is not possible to use a separate Router only with Reliance. You can use a Modem+Router combo.



No, you can use.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 29, 2013)

Check the MAC address settings in the router. Set it to use MAC address of your laptop / desktop and then it should work.


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 29, 2013)

use DHCP


----------



## justme101 (Apr 30, 2013)

thatsashok said:


> use DHCP



^^ Didn't understand!! 

And i'll post the screenshots later tonight!! hope it works..


----------



## thatsashok (May 1, 2013)

Set the router to connect to modem in DHCP as the reliance modem directly assigns you the WAN IP.

And then the set router LAN also in DHCP mode if you want to get over the pain of setting LAN with static IP.

Modem -> Router in DHCP -> LAN in DHCP .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2013)

^^you don't need both modem & router for reliance metro ethernet(fiber based newer/latest connection).you need just one device:either a modem+router or simply router.for reliance ADSL connection type a modem is required(provided by reliance by default).


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2013)

^Err what? You will of course need a modem. Separate or combo, whatever.

PS: I'm on a reliance connection now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2013)

^^i am a bit confused too:there are 2 types of reliance broadband connection now-a-days---older ADSL & newer metro ethernet.metro ethernet is fiber based & don't require modem & for adsl too i thought reliance gives lan wire connection from outside phone junction box.if not then ignore my above post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2013)

Well, ethernet connection is too rare to be found. I haven't seen this type of connection till date.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2013)

someone on another forum posted that now-a-days in developed urban areas reliance by default provides metro ethernet only.i guess such areas are still very less compared to traditional ADSL.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2013)

And that was to start with 999/- >12mbps plan, but it never succeeded due to the lack of proper infrastructure and poor service.


----------

